Ask HN: How careful are you with food safety? - rosstex
======
nikmobi
Not very. For example, at the company/startup I left recently, lunch would
arrive at 12 and would sit out until the evening. So come 5 or 6 PM I would
eat dinner from the lunch leftovers. Regularly consisted of different meats as
well. I never had any issue, and have never had any issue with food (i.e. food
poisoning). Not sure if I have a strong stomach or the general rules are
overly protective.

